# Camp He Ho Ha 2009



## russ (Jul 29, 2002)

Well it's over again for another year. I have a bunch of photo's uploaded to my flickr if you want to take a peak...

http://www.flickr.com/photos/flamingbear/3502860137/in/set-72157617624428867/

To summarize, the early numbers are 178 archers, over $160,000 raised to get disabled people to the Camp!

Awesome job for everyone involved!


----------



## Pierre Couture (Oct 28, 2004)

Good pics Russ:thumb: Am I right in saying that Twisted is on some of those? That Calgary Flames t-shirt and the mug looked familiar....


----------



## Twisted Canuck (Feb 13, 2006)

You mean the handsome fella giving the crying lady a hug? Yup, that was me....

Great pics of the shoot Russ, and again a big thank you to everyone who participated in the shoot, and in donating to a great charity.


----------



## Pierre Couture (Oct 28, 2004)

Yeppers, that's the one.


----------



## russ (Jul 29, 2002)

Pierre Couture said:


> Good pics Russ:thumb: Am I right in saying that Twisted is on some of those? That Calgary Flames t-shirt and the mug looked familiar....


yes that is indeed a twisted Canuck, thought I had 1 or 2 of Spotfyre too, but 507 pic's later I haven't found her....

yet. :lol:

Anyway, I'm still pic'ing through the photo's and doing some post processing (which I'm still learning). It's the 1st time I've ever filled a 4gb card. Lots of spraying & praying but it did pay off.


----------



## Pierre Couture (Oct 28, 2004)

russ said:


> yes that is indeed a twisted Canuck, thought I had 1 or 2 of Spotfyre too, *but 507 pic's later I haven't found her....
> 
> yet. :lol:*
> 
> Anyway, I'm still pic'ing through the photo's and doing some post processing (which I'm still learning). It's the 1st time I've ever filled a 4gb card. Lots of spraying & praying but it did pay off.


I've heard rumors of a "helping hand" along with her. If you can see him, you should be able to find her close by...:wink:


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

*ATT russ*

Russ do you organize this shoot ...or even give a helping hand.... MY hats off to you for doing so Obviously a JOB WELL DONE KUDOS TO YOU AND THE ORGANIZERS......


----------



## russ (Jul 29, 2002)

Nope, all I did was show up with my pledge sheet as full as I could get it. Greg Nielson (Shoot4Cause on the Bowzone) is the organizer. 

This is an AWESOME shoot everyone. Just be prepared to lose some carbon & aluminum. I went with 7 ACE's & came home with 2. Lots of not so easy shots out there. My 1st arrow of the tournament was on South 17. It's was a pick a yardage shot at an antelope, (a)82 yards (b)87 yards (c)92 yards or (d)97 yards. I was in doubt so I picked C, too bad I can't hold that well!

There's no dishonour in missing targets at this shoot people. It's just a fact of life  AND it's for a GOOD CAUSE!


----------



## Pierre Couture (Oct 28, 2004)

Yep, I heard about the 97 yard antelope with the 30 km/h crosswinds...:jaw: and the 75 yard honey bear too...:crazy: One heck of a shoot if you ask me.


----------



## russ (Jul 29, 2002)

Pierre Couture said:


> Yep, I heard about the 97 yard antelope with the 30 km/h crosswinds...:jaw: and the 75 yard honey bear too...:crazy: One heck of a shoot if you ask me.


30k crosswinds? Really? I didn't think it ever got that windy. 75 yard honey bear? AAhhhhhhh that's why I missed! :lol:


----------



## Pierre Couture (Oct 28, 2004)

Looks like you and Twisted will have some stories to argue over when next you meet then:chortle:


----------



## russ (Jul 29, 2002)

Pierre Couture said:


> Looks like you and Twisted will have some stories to argue over when next you meet then:chortle:


oh I doubt it, I spent the afternoon in the bush on North course with only a few targets in the open. It was breezy but I live on the bald butt prairie and I didn't think it was gusting that bad. Then again, he is a flames fan and they were blown out by a very mild breeze.


----------



## Pierre Couture (Oct 28, 2004)

russ said:


> oh I doubt it, I spent the afternoon in the bush on North course with only a few targets in the open. It was breezy but I live on the bald butt prairie and I didn't think it was gusting that bad. Then again, he is a flames fan and they were blown out by a very mild breeze.


Can't argue with that one...


----------



## russ (Jul 29, 2002)

russ said:


> Well it's over again for another year. I have a bunch of photo's uploaded to my flickr if you want to take a peak...
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/flamingbear/3502860137/in/set-72157617624428867/


Well guys I've come up with a bit of a plan. I've pulled the photo's off of flickr for now and I'm going to watermark them and be offering prints for sale with the proceeds going to Camp He Ho Ha. I think $20 for an 8x10 including the processing is a fair price since I'd be using a lab and mailing the photos. I let you all know some firm numbers once I get everything figured out.


----------



## Twisted Canuck (Feb 13, 2006)

Man, see what happens when I go away for a few days, and y'all start disrespecting my team....

I shot the Antelope in the afternoon, and we had a few good gust going on, and even worse the next day on the bear. What can I say, if it was dead calm, I probably still wouldn't have hit either of them. On the antelope, I held the 60 yard pin way over him, he was right above my sight bubble! and went under him. So then I blocked him out with the sight bubble, and went a touch over his back......I woulda got him with my .308 and scope though. Probably still only an 8......


And the honey bear? Oy vey.


----------



## russ (Jul 29, 2002)

Twisted Canuck said:


> Man, see what happens when I go away for a few days, and y'all start disrespecting my team....


All in good fun TC, all in good fun


----------



## russ (Jul 29, 2002)

Okay, I've re-upped the original photo's and I'll be adding more. PM me and let me know if you want a print. I'm going to charge $20 for 8x10's and the proceeds will be going to Camp He Ho Ha.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/flamingbear/sets/72157617624428867/

Thanks to all of you that are supporters.


----------



## SpOtFyRe (Apr 9, 2007)

Russ ... those shots are AWESOME!!! :thumbs_up:

Good catching you that weekend!!


----------



## Pierre Couture (Oct 28, 2004)

SpOtFyRe said:


> Russ ... those shots are AWESOME!!! :thumbs_up:
> 
> Good catching you that weekend!!


SpOt, we're gonna need some of YOUR own pics... eventually


----------

